# Boat Invasion



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

It seems that everyone now has a boat. A changing dynamic for sure.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't mind, kinda like road hunters when it comes to big game. keeps them mostly confined. it's only a problem for other boat hunters.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep and those boat blinds will be about as effective as standing in your decoys and waving your arms around in the next few weeks. Good luck lol! While I disagree that boats should be restricted can't help but know that 10-20 roaring engines running out in the dark everyday doesn't send the birds to the big water to sit for the day till dark. Footwork is definitely going to be more consistent in the years to come.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a boat and think to myself, Why Use It? Just to get with the crowd? I'll walk out and be more to myself.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

That's exactly what I mean by changing dynamic. My scouting will be a little more thorough to find those less pressured areas not accessible by boats. More boat competition can equal less walking competition. Not a bad thing at all.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

On the opener we saw a lot of boats only 50 or so yards off the dike no more than a 10 minute walk from the parking lot. The boats had more of a battle with the crowd yesterday than we did in the marsh.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> I don't mind, kinda like road hunters when it comes to big game. keeps them mostly confined. it's only a problem for other boat hunters.


That's kind of how I've come to look at it. I do best when I go where boats can't go.

I also wonder why so many people bother with boats on opening day. Even if I did ever buy a boat, I would not take it on the opener. Who wants to wait in long lines and/or launch at an ungodly hour of the morning when they could just walk into the marsh and away from the parking lot?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a boat with a MM through most of the 90's, had some great times for sure. When the day came when I was getting crowded by jackasses with War Eagles and showing up at the parking area at 9am and all the parking spots full of trucks with boat trailers, it was time to drop a for sale sign on it. Don't regret it one bit. 

I like reading the post on here about guys with MM motoring 4 miles out only to have another guy with a MM set up 50 yards from them.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Stop this madness. :lol: Everyone please stay in your boat. You have to be in a boat to get any ducks. :O•-: Thanks.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I assume that an equilibrium will be reached soon. The laws of diminishing returns will dictate that eventually it will be better to walk than to be in a crowd with boats. That time might well be now!
R


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well the phrag will have some say on that. Lots of my ponds each year grow in, so it gets harder and harder for foot soldiers.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I am more successful when I walk in, the birds definitely work the decoys better. But I also like the comfort of a boat and the ability to take out guys who have a hard time walking out in the mud, and I still usually manage to scratch out a few. Just depends on the day I guess. If I'm hunting alone I always walk in.


----------

